# False morels good spot for true?



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

Found a bumper crop of false morels near our campsite in the pigeon this weekend. I haven't mushroom hunted in years so wasn't sure what to look for. Took a few home and easily verified they were false.

But I read some people think the false morels precede true morels. Do they generally grow in the same area? Or am I likely to find more of the same if I come back to this spot in a week? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CrankYanker (Aug 20, 2011)

I have found them right next to each other many times. Half free caps with a solid white filled stem?


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

CrankYanker said:


> I have found them right next to each other many times. Half free caps with a solid white filled stem?


No verpa bohemica aka 'early' morels solid stem with white fibrous looking filling attached only at the top of the cap.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

I could have filled a grocery bag with false morels yesterday.


----------



## Whitetail_hunter (Mar 14, 2012)

I found a bunch of verpas and two small greys at the very begginging of the season, i have since went back to that spot and picked about 30 greys total so i would say they do grow together but im not sure how likely it is. By the time the greys reached pickable size all the verpas had rotted away.


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

Whitetail_hunter said:


> I found a bunch of verpas and two small greys at the very begginging of the season, i have since went back to that spot and picked about 30 greys total so i would say they do grow together but im not sure how likely it is. By the time the greys reached pickable size all the verpas had rotted away.


Interesting. I was thinking of shooting back upto the spot this weekend and taking my daughter but would hate to get up there and have it be more of the same.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mushroom Jack (May 28, 2009)

I find Verpa bohemica mixed in with Black Morels quit often, but like d-rek said, not with Whites.


----------



## Forest Meister (Mar 7, 2010)

Several years back I located a bumper crop of blacks in a hardwood stand. The next year and the year after the area produced a bumper crops of false morels and virtually no black morels. FM


----------



## woodie slayer (Feb 25, 2006)

Mushroom Jack said:


> I find Verpa bohemica mixed in with Black Morels quit often, but like d-rek said, not with Whites.


jack have you found any whites up here yet wife found one im still picking a few blacks .did pretty good today


----------



## MrJosePetes (Feb 8, 2013)

Short answer is maybe. Sometimes I find just verpas, sometimes just beefsteaks, sometimes just morels. But I have found beefsteaks and/or verpas very close to morels too. So it just depends. A lot of times where I find a ton of verpa bohemica, not far away there will be black morels. 

I took these pics a few days ago. Didn't think to take pictures until after I'd already picked the morel (priorities), but there was a verpa conica an inch or two away from a black. You can see the hollow stem of the morel vs the filled stem of the verpa. So any of the false varieties can grow really close to morels. You just don't know on that area until you check it more.


----------



## Mushroom Jack (May 28, 2009)

woodie slayer said:


> jack have you found any whites up here yet wife found one im still picking a few blacks .did pretty good today


I haven't been out since Thursday when I found about 30 Blacks. I have some Whites developing in my yard that are about 3" now. As far as the woods, I've only found some very small Whites about the size of the first joint on my little finger. We need some rain really bad. Everything is drying up.

<iframe width="640" height="360" src="



" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Mushroom Jack (May 28, 2009)

Yard Morels are getting bigger, as long as the Slugs stay away from munching on the tops.









Slugs chewed the tops of these Morels.


----------

